# When is winter over?



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I need to make a road trip to Laredo after winter to pick up the last load of my household stuff from storage. I'm waiting until I can be somewhat certain that when I get to the mountainous part of the trip near Orizaba (and elsewhere) that the roads won't be icy. I don't even know for sure that they ever get icy, but having been over them it seems like they are high enough for that. Even dry those roads are white-knuckle territory. 

So when should I pencil in my trip?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It can get icy around Toluca once in a while. It is more like a storm that roads being icy, it does not last very long . I do not rememb when these storms happen.. I think December January maybe first part of February.. do not remember.Morning early maybe a little white but it quickly disappear in the late morning.


----------

